# Shortening Of Id 3077 Bracelet



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Is this a tricky thing to do oneself?

Help apreciated!!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

trumpetera said:


> Is this a tricky thing to do oneself?
> 
> Help apreciated!!


The links are secured by a pin made of two halves which screw together.

If you have the right tools it is do-able.

You need two 1.4mm screwdrivers, some liquid threadlock and three hands







I've done it myself, but wouldn't say it was easy.

Ideally you need to clamp the link in place so you can push the two halves of the pin together through the holes, and then have both hands free to screw the pins together.

Disassembly is the reverse of assembly, as they say in the Haynes manuals...

-- Tim


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

in_denial said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a tricky thing to do oneself?
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Having at least five thumbs on each hand, I decied to take it to the watchmaker after all!


----------

